# What Are You Listening To Right Now?



## spoonfucklol (Dec 28, 2008)

Tool: You lied


----------



## tusseltussel (Dec 28, 2008)

the stick men.............funky hayride


----------



## DWR (Dec 30, 2008)

symphony 2000 - Meth & Redman, EPMD & laddy luck

[youtube]N4fliYU02kA[/youtube] yeah a cookie  rofl !


----------



## Pwn Biscut (Dec 30, 2008)

Amerika - Rammstein


----------



## cheebamonkey (Dec 30, 2008)

Rakim- after you die http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Tg7YEHHMc


----------



## cheebamonkey (Dec 30, 2008)

spoonfucklol-- nice avatar, is that you in the pic with George?


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 30, 2008)

cheebamonkey said:


> spoonfucklol-- nice avatar, is that you in the pic with George?


youre kidding right?


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2008)

Ella Fitzgerald, Night and day


----------



## kiddcuruption (Dec 30, 2008)

i yahn i arkestra


----------



## potenza (Dec 31, 2008)

santana-stay


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 1, 2009)

mad season---I'm above

[youtube]KaQumzj_9zE[/youtube]


----------



## Nixes (Jan 1, 2009)

cheebamonkey said:


> Rakim- after you die http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Tg7YEHHMc


this song is ill man


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 1, 2009)

www.dubstep.fm/archives


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 1, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> www.dubstep.fm/archives





Ass cheeks rippling !!!!!!




Where is my icon.......Its a conspiracy!


----------



## JJD (Jan 1, 2009)

To The Shore - Bombay Dub Orchestra


----------



## Immortalica (Jan 3, 2009)

Nyktalgia - Nyktalgia


----------



## tusseltussel (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oV7knzBtl0


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 3, 2009)

alice in chains - heaven beside you


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 3, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> mad season---I'm above
> 
> [youtube]KaQumzj_9zE[/youtube]


 
duuuuuuuuude i love your avatar! magritte is THE best surrealist artist...i love how you changed the apple to a leaf lol


----------



## Immortalica (Jan 3, 2009)

Aeon - Satanic Victory


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 3, 2009)

lose yourself eminem < bst shiit everr


----------



## cheebamonkey (Jan 3, 2009)

*Jedi Mind Tricks - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeVIugzMGhM&NR=1
murs - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzQuxHQY-_M
masta ace - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPZ2-FVcM3M
rakim - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Tg7YEHHMc
necro- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gw3vfLCPZk8
goretex (sick beat)- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuIB7...ext=1&index=21
biggie- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzT9vOHuZm0
big l - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzyaAuPh1lE
andre nickatina - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFF1qX1O0ok
cypress hill - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiWB6S4YfOM
the perceptionists -* *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYMwahoMdBA
one be lo - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BVcb...eature=related
outerspace - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYLbjLF08lU
del the funkee homsapien- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Q9Dn2gIq2c
hieroglyphics - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rjo0AR0k34
immortal technique(llistened to all his stuff but this song never gets old) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrBRJVGLRPo
ice cube - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aAbOgdbTbM
swollen members ( locals from vancouver) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHgl8y2YVDw*


----------



## amsterdayum (Jan 3, 2009)

i see big l in that list i ben bumpin big l since i was like 13 still goin 9 years later lol


----------



## cheebamonkey (Jan 3, 2009)

amsterdayum said:


> i see big l in that list i ben bumpin big l since i was like 13 still goin 9 years later lol


ya i like his flow, one of the best to bad he got shot cause of his bro


----------



## amsterdayum (Jan 3, 2009)

yea its fucked up but at least he never got the chance to sell out like every other artist


----------



## dannyking (Jan 4, 2009)

Right now I'm listening To a Global Underground CD Mixed by nick warren. Global Underground 35. Heres a taster. [youtube]ukC6j6V64j8[/youtube]

I'm also listening to a lot of tech house. heres another taster.
[youtube]zmSfvYXiyzs[/youtube]

[youtube]bA4o5k4yXhU[/youtube]

A bit different from the rest of you guys. hope you enjoy.


----------



## DWR (Jan 4, 2009)

*
9th Wonder 
Aceyalone 
Agallah 
Axe Murder Boys 
Bad Luck 
Bambu 
Big Noyd 
Big Shug 
Big Slack 
Black Twang 
Blue Sky Black Death 
Bronze Nazereth 
Brooklyn Academy 
Byrd Gang 
C-Ray 
Capone & Noreaga 
Chemical Threats 
Chief Kamachi 
D-Block 
D12 
DGAF 
DJ 151 
DJ Babu 
DJ Clue 
DJ Drama 
DJ Envy 
DJ Green Lantern 
DJ Keyz 
DJ L 
DJ Premier 
DJ Revolution 
DJ Scope 
DJ Shadow 
DJ Spitnatik 
DJ Whoo Kid 
DJ haze 
EPMD 
Exclusive Mixtapes 
Fat Joe G-Side 
Grewsum Bubbz 
Gutta Heads 
Gwog Boyz 
Hell Rell 
Hi-Tek 
Ill Bill 
JR Writer 
Jadakiss 
Jean Grae 
Jim Snooka 
KMK 
Killah Priest 
Kocheche 
Krisdagong 
Larg Proffesor 
Large Professor 
Lord Finesse 
Lord Jamar 
Louis Logic 
MDK 
Madlib 
Masta Ace  
Method Man 
Mountain Brothers 
N.E.R.D 
NWA 
Noreaga 1 
Originoo 
Percee P 
Pete Rock 
Prodigy 
Prozak 
Purple City 
Ras Kass 
Reakwon 
Rick Ross 
Sa-Ra 
Sadat X 
Snoop Dog 
Snowgoons 
Stacks 
Stat Quo 
Statik Selektah 
Sutter Kain 
Tech N9ne 
Termanology 
Tha Riot Squad 
The Beatnuts 
The Game 
The Puppetmasters 
VA ALBUMS..... lol
Wisemen 
Wu Tang Clan



this is what i am holding on my harddrive atm. havnt even had this harddrive for 2 weeks  ROFL ! 

allready got 20 gigas or so of music.... rofl ! and all new. 
*


----------



## hom36rown (Jan 4, 2009)

[youtube]hUokMbJC3P8[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2009)

Public Enemy the whole discography lol


----------



## tusseltussel (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmtJEE1_AMo


----------



## burlingo (Jan 10, 2009)

boston - more than a feeling

love it


----------



## tusseltussel (Jan 10, 2009)

mymissionistodestroyriu said:


> ck riu fuck riu fuck riu fuck riu fuck riu fuck riu fuck riu fuck riu fuck riu fuck riu


 you ok stranger???????????? why you so mad


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 10, 2009)

Tegan and sara 
i hear voices


----------



## burlingo (Jan 10, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> you ok stranger???????????? why you so mad


i think fdd banned him earlier.... not sure, don't quote me on that.


----------



## DylanE (Jan 10, 2009)

Yesterday- Atmosphere


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 10, 2009)

Blu - Vanity


----------



## mr west (Jan 10, 2009)

headbanging oldschool hardcore rave. My head hurts so im gonna change it lol.


----------



## Iceman1326 (Jan 23, 2009)

Jethro Tull - War Child


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2009)

Arrested Development anthology, nostalga


----------

